#  Krankenpflege >   Altenpflege >

## Obelix1962

Hab mir gedacht   :zj_clever_cut:  der Berufszweig der Altenpflege könnte auch mal zu Wort kommen
und von den Erfahrungen  :s_thumbup:   :t_thumbdown:  aus der Praxis berichten bzw. Kritik üben an dem was alles so schief geht. 
Also dann mal ran an die Tastatur Ihr lieben Altenpfleger!  :ta_clap:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## i - Punkt

Ich habe früher mal in der Altenpflege gearbeitet, ... ich kann es nicht mehr! Ich habe nicht aus körperlichen Gründen aufgehört, ... eher aus ethischen! Ich fand es einfach zu schrecklich, die Menschen als Ware behandeln zu müssen. Kaum Kontakt herstellen zu dürfen, fand ich für mich einfach unmöglich! Zu sehen, wie viele alte Leute sich selber überlassen werden müssen! Nein, ... das war nichts für Mutterns Tochter!

----------


## michmay

Ja, die Situation in manchen Altenheimen ist katastrophal. 
Ich kenne eine Frau, die 98 Jahre alt ist und im Altenheim lebt. Sie ist aber dort, trotz ihrer körperlichen Schwäche, auf sich alleine gestellt und bekommt noch nichtmals Hilfe bei der Körperpflege. Das Altenheim ist einfach überfordert. Personal wird gekürzt und die bettlägrigen Vollpflegefälle würden schon soviel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, dass das Personal über jede Person, die sich alleine versorgt, dankbar ist. Dabei wird aber übersehen, dass die Person eigentlich Hilfe braucht...Jedenfalls versuchen ihre Angehörigen nochmal dagegen vorzugehen, denn die 98-jährige ist mittlerweile auch schon zweimal gestürzt und lag in beiden Fällen bald 4 Stunden auf dem Boden, bis mal einer gucken kam. An die Klingel kam sie nicht mehr.  
Soweit die aktuelle Situation in manchen Altenheimen, ich will nicht sagen, in allen....  :Smiley:

----------


## Domino

Es ist eine Schande....
eigentlich, geht man doch in ein Plegeheim od. Altenheim, weil man nicht mehr in der Lage ist, sich selbst zu versorgen, oder gerade, wenn man allein lebt, dass mal jemand nachschaut. Die Pflegeheime kassieren dafür viel Geld u. man hört immer nur zu wenig Personal ...Leider können sich alte Menschen od. Pflegebedürftige nicht einmal wehren.  
Aber der Pflegepersonalnotstand soll sich ja lt. unserer Politiker bald ändern. Lt. einem Zeitungsartikel unserer Regionalzeitung sollen ja jetzt Harz IV-Empfänger für solche Arbeiten herangezogen werden. Prost Mahlzeit armes Deutschland. 
In der Hoffnung kein Pflegefall zu werden grüßt euch Domino

----------


## i - Punkt

Bei uns gibt es schon einen privaten Pflegedienst, der die Ein- Euro Jobber einsetzt! Sie werden mehr in Haushalten eingesetzt, von älteren Leuten, die noch zu Hause sind! 4 Std am Stück! Der Jobber bekommt also 4,- .... was aber bekommt der Pflegedienst :Huh?: ? Rechnet er bei den Leuten nur je 1,- ab :Huh?:  Mit Sicherheit nicht! Dann bekommt der Pflegedienst ja auch noch Geld vom Staat ( soviel ich weiß!), WEIL er ja Leute annimmt!
Also gibt es wieder Welche, die sich daran "gesund stoßen" können und die "Sklaven", die rennen müssen! TOLLE IDEE!!  :angry_hair: 
..................................................  .........................
Warum können Politiker nicht untergehen?? 
Weil sie hohl im Kopf sind!! 
Warum ist doch schon mal ein Politiker untergegangen?
Weil er nicht ganz dicht war!                     :laughter06: 
..................................................  ..........................

----------


## Küken

Guten morgen erst mal in die Runde und für jeden einen  :m_coffeecup:  
Mein Opa musste nach mehreren Schlaganfällen in eine Pflegeeinrichtung. Nein, er musste nicht, niemals! Meine Oma, seine Frau sagte damals und auch jetzt noch, das er dorthin durfte. 
Dadurch das meine Oma auch nicht mehr die jüngste ist und nicht immer alles gerne so machen konnte, wie sie wollte und durch die lange Zeit der Pflege die er daheim war, gab es oft streit zwischen ihnen, und damit die Lage nicht eskaliert, ist er eine Pflegeeinrichtung gekommen, nein eher in ein Heim. 
Nachdem er Vormittags dort eingezogen ist, war meine Mutter so glücklich mit dieser Unterkunft das sie gleich am Nachmittag zur "Konkurrenz" ist und sich dort für einen Platz beworben hat.  
Kurze Zeit später kam mein Opa dann also ins BRK Pflegeheim Kronach. 
Ein sehr schönes Haus, zentral und trotzdem im Grünen gelegen.
Das Pflegepersonal ist spitzenmäßig und das ganze Haus ist sehr sehr sehr Bewohnerfreundlich...
Helle, einladende Räumlichkeiten, alles Rollstuhlfahrer gerecht, viele Feierlichkeiten (Sommerfest, Weinfest, Weihnachtsfeier etc.), auch kulturelle Möglichkeiten, so gibt es z.B. über das ganze Jahr hinweg verschiedene Konzerte, und auch KIA(Kunst im Altenheim) ein Projekt in Zusammenarbeit mit der Siegmund-Löwe-Realschule und der Schule der Lebenshilfe.  
Mein Opa wurde sehr sehr liebevoll betreut und auch Angehörige und Besuch war immer sehr sehr gerne gesehen. 
Selbst jetzt wenn ich Rettungsdienst fahre, und wir ins Seniorenhaus sollen/müssen, geht man immer mit einem guten Gefühl hin. 
Freundlich empfangen zu werden und auch zu wissen das mein Patient hier gut aufgehoben ist, wenn wir ihn bringen.  
Natürlich kann es nirgendwo so schön sein, wie zuhause aber dann ist es wichtig, dass man sich darauf verlassen kann, in den richtigen Händen zu sein, um gepflegt und bestmöglich medizinisch betreut zu werden.  
Wen es interessiert  http://cms.brk.de/Ober-Mittelfranken...legeheime/ahkc 
Ganz toll finde ich auch das BRK Seniorenhaus Ludwigstadt, dort gibt es im SOmmer sogar eine Woche Bewohnerurlaub. Dann machen sich alle die möchten auf die Reise eine Woche was anderes zu sehn und zu hören und vieles zu erleben.  http://cms.brk.de/Ober-Mittelfranken...legeheime/ahlu 
Zwei sehr vorbildliche Häuser, aber wie oben beschrieben gibt es auch bei uns leider das komplette Gegenteil.  
Lg Küken

----------


## michmay

Hallo Küken, vielen Dank für den  :m_coffeecup:  ! 
Das beruhigt mich ja, dass es auch Pflegeheime gibt, in denen es noch "gut" zugeht.
Ich finde, die älteren Menschen haben auch im Altenheim Anspruch darauf, einen vernünftigen und menschenwürdigen Lebensabend zu verbringen.... 
Man kann ihnen nur wünschen, aber auch den Angehörigen, dass sie ein gutes Altenheim erwischen...  :Zwinker:  
Lg,
Micha

----------


## Küken

Inzwischen heißt die Institution BRK Seniorenhaus, 
damals hieß es noch BRK Alten - Pflegeheim, wobei unsere ganze Familie sehr großen Wert darauf legte, das unser Opa dort nicht ist weil er Alt ist und wir nix mehr mit ihm zu tun haben wollten, sondern weil er dort war um qualitativ hochwertige Pflege zu erlangen.  
Und das ist dort auf jedenfall der Fall...

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Küken! 
Ich finde es toll, dass dein Opa einen so super Platz bekommen hat, das kann man sich heutzutage echt nur wünschen!  :bravo_2_cut: 
Manchmal hört man: Altenpflegeheim, 70 Bewohner in einem Wohnbereich, dafür im Spätdienst eine staatlich geprüfte Altenpflegerin oder Krankenschwester und zwei ungelernte Pflegekräfte.
Toll! Und dann wunder ich mich in Krankenhaus, warum die armen älteren Leute Druckgeschwüre haben am Gesäß und ich die Zahnprothese nicht mehr aus dem Mund entfernt bekomme, weil sie festklebt.  :mommy_cut: 
Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, echt gute Einrichtungen, aber leider viel zu wenig. Die Politik sieht aber auch hier mal besser wegh, bevor sie noch was ändern muss!  :dont_make_me_mad_cut: t: 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Küken

Ändern würde ja Arbeit bedeuten, und wieso sollen sie arbeiten wenns Geld auch so kommt... 
Dieses BRK SEniorenhaus hat 140 Bewohnerplätze, und esw wohnen wenn dann nur kurzfristig mal mehr dort... 
Und Personal ist recht qualifiziert, um aber es optimal zu gestalten, gibt es auch hier Zivis und FSJler.  
Lg Küken

----------


## Leonessa

Zivi's und FSJ'ler...
Ohne die würde so einiges an Stationen im Krankenhaus oder Seniorenheimen zusammenbrechen!  :bigeyes_2_blue8:

----------


## Obelix1962

Die Hauptberuflichen tun ja auch was sie können (kicher  :Grin: )
Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider überall. 
Wir sind auf der Erde nicht im Paradies 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## eviwag

hallo  :Smiley: , 
habe eine frage an euch: ist in d altenheim und pflegeheim das selbe? 
in wien sind das verschiedene institutionen. altenheim- bei uns pensionistenheim, ist nur betreutes wohnen. alt sein, heisst ja nicht unbedingt auch krank sein....
hier leben menschen die sich noch alles selber machen können. sie werden mit essen versorgt und einmal die woche kommt eine reinigungskraft und säubert die wohneinheit. zweimal die woche ist ein arzt anwesend an den sich die bewohner bei bedarf wenden können. wenn die insassen krank werden, dann kommen sie in diesem pensionistenheim auf die krankenstation. dort werden sie, wie in einem normalen krankenhausbetrieb, von ärzten und schwestern betreut und gepflegt. 
ein pflegeheim ist bei uns eine einrichtung, wo der pat. rund um die uhr versorgt werden muss. unsere pat. können sich in der regel nicht mehr alleine helfen, die körperpflege, mobilisation und essen verabreichen usw., wird durch das personal getätigt. unsere pat. sind zum teil auch sehr jung (geistig behindert, körpl. behindert, sterbende, schwer krank usw.) 
bei uns ist im pflegeheim ein normaler krankenhausbetrieb, aber auch eingerichtet für langzeitpatienten. es wird ergotherapie, logopätie, physikalische therapie, physiotherapie, unterwassertherapie, spiel und turngruppe angeboten. seelsorger, psychologen, sozialarbeiter, pfarrer stehen unseren pat. zur verfügung. außerdem haben wir regelmässig veranstaltungen (konzerte, filmvorträge, ausflüge usw.) 
2 x tägl. gibt es visiten durch ärzte (stationsarzt, diensthabende ärzte). die pflege und betreuung der pat. wird durch dipl. personal und pflegehelfer getätigt. 
einziges manko ist der personalmangel. es ist leider noch immer so, dass zu wenig dipl. personal in pflegeeinrichtungen arbeiten möchte. (schwere körperliche arbeit, große psychische belastung, viele überstunden sind zu leisten usw.) 
lg eveline

----------


## Küken

Wie ich schon geschreiben habe weiter oben, wird das bei uns oft leider in eine Schublade gesteckt und ich finde es schön das unsere Einrichtung jetzt Seniorenhaus heißt, hier sind Pflegebedürftige und zu Betreuende gemeinsam untergebracht.  
Lg Küken

----------


## michmay

Bei uns ist es auch so, dass im Altenheim überwiegend Senioren leben, die sich noch selbst versorgen können, während im Pflegeheim Schwerstpflegefälle und demente Menschen untergebracht werden. 
So soll es eigentlich aussehen, dennoch findet man sowohl unter der Begriffsführung "Altenheim" und "Pflegeheim" Pflegepatienten als auch Selbstversorger. 
Micha

----------


## Nekrosius

Es ist abartig.. Es geht nicht mehr um Menschen, es geht nur noch um Geld. 
Mensch gesund = Steuerzahler
Mensch krank = Klient  
Ich gebe jetzt mal nicht meine Erfahrungsgeschichten zum besten, es sind ja sowieso immer die selben... Ich selbst habe für mich beschlossen, dass ich lieber arbeitslos sein will als nochmal in einem Heim zu arbeiten. Nur mal aus dieser sicht: 
Herr X bringt seine Mutter gegen 10:00 Uhr wie mit der Pflegedienstleitung vereinbart in das schöne Heim in der Hastenichtgesehenstraße. Als er hineinkommt fällt ihm auf, dass es schön warm und ruhig hier ist. Als nächstes sieht er die Pinnwand/Tafel wo drannsteht:  
Montag 14:00 Uhr Sitztanz, 19:00 Lesestunde
Dienstag 15:00 Uhr gemütliches Kaffetrinken und Musik
Mittwoch 14:00 gemeinsame Gymnastik
usw. usw. 
Boa, denkt er... Die geben sich aber mühe hier, hier ist meine Mutter bestimmt gut aufgehoben. Und die Pflegedienstleiterin hat ja so einen netten Eindruck gemacht.
Es sind nicht viele andere Patienten zu sehen, die paar die man sieht sehen recht fit aus. Ok, Unterschrieben und die Sache ist geklärt. 
Kommt Herr X dann aber mal nach 12:30 Uhr vorbei, wird er feststellen, dass die nette Pflegedienstleiterin verschwunden ist. Die paar Patienten die rumlaufen immer die selben sind und eine Schwester erst nach 30 min nach betätigung der Notklingel auffindbar ist... 
Was pflegemäßig dabei alles auf der Strecke bleibt, wieviele stürze vermieden werden könnten, wieviele Infarkte, Schlaganfälle unbemerkt bzw. unbehandelt bleiben das kann man sich nur noch ausmalen. Und das einzige was effektiv dagegen getan wird ist :  :emot33_zipped:

----------

